# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Carpete brown X star polipos

## roberto montabone

Pessoal tenho um carpete brown e um star polipos na mesma pedra  e pelo que vejo o carpete esta a sufocar e invadir o espaço do star polipos 
Como procedo para não perder o star polipo

----------


## CunhaVelho

podes retirar a quantidade que quiseres da rocha, com a ajuda de uma faca, levantando-os com cuidado e com super cola 3 gel cola-os noutra rocha.
Podes proceder assim tanto para uns como para os outros

----------


## roberto montabone

> podes retirar a quantidade que quiseres da rocha, com a ajuda de uma faca, levantando-os com cuidado e com super cola 3 gel cola-os noutra rocha.
> Podes proceder assim tanto para uns como para os outros



FArei isso hoje mesmo 

Obrigado

----------

